
Trial Date Set for Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, 4 Others Charged in Sept. 11 Attacks - rhokstar
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/30/755983643/trial-date-set-for-khalid-sheikh-mohammed-4-others-charged-in-9-11-attacks
======
bradknowles
So, these guys supposedly planned the attacks on September 11, 2001. Right?

And the accused were picked up in Pakistan in 2002 and 2003, right?

And now it's coming up on September, 2019. Right?

They've been held in prison for ... how long? With no trial yet, or now even
planned before 2021?

~~~
rolph
the constitution and all such amenities were rescinded by patriot act
regarding these people. now that there is a different president with a
different philosophy, it would not surprise me if they are headed for a living
death. being captured and languishing in a cell is not martydom so would
likely be a more undignified punishment than capitol punishment.

